# Any ideas....



## K9 Chick (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi all! I am new to this forum and wondered if you might have any ideas for combatting negative thoughts regarding the PAT test. I have been training, but I get this feeling that my downfall will be the run. I run at the gym every day! Any thoughts or advice? Thanks


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm not sure what you mean by "combating negative thoughts"....do you want advice on how to do good cardio workouts?


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Keep running!!!!!! Its the only thing that will make you a better runner! :ninja: But run outside... cause thats what they are going to make you do. Its different then running on a treadmill.


----------



## K9 Chick (Aug 11, 2006)

Killjoy said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "combating negative thoughts"....do you want advice on how to do good cardio workouts?


I just keep thinking that I won't pass the test! And yes I will take any advice on a good cardio workout too. Thanks!


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

If a little PT test has you worried TRAIN HARDER and run outside. Treadmills suck for calculating your actual performance. TRAIN as if you had to do 3 PT tests back to back.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

K9 Chick, the Massachusetts PAT is a joke! If you can run a mile you can easily pass that portion of the test. The trouble most females have is the wall due to lack of upper body strength. Keep running and bang out those push-ups and you will do just fine.


----------



## K9 Chick (Aug 11, 2006)

Gil said:


> K9 Chick, the Massachusetts PAT is a joke! If you can run a mile you can easily pass that portion of the test. The trouble most females have is the wall due to lack of upper body strength. Keep running and bang out those push-ups and you will do just fine.


Thanks everyone for the advice! Gil I will keep this in mind when I take that PAT test, but this PAT includes an agility run, 1.5 mile run, and bench press along with a couple other things. Like I said before I have been training, it's just that I keep thinking that I won't pass it no matter how much I train. Tomorrow I am going to run at a local track and see what my time is like. I don't know how to get these thoughts out of my head and to think positive. I REALLY want to pass this test because this is the only job that I have EVER wanted to do! Any advice if I don't do so well on this? I am going to keep training and working hard to acheive this goal! It's just I get sad every time I think about not passing the test. I keep telling myself to think positive and that I will do okay, but it's hard when you (myself) are a perfectionist. For example, if I don't complete my run in the time I set for myself then I get frustrated and sad that I didn't achieve the goal I set for that day. Please HELP!!! I need ALL the advice I can get. Thanks again!!!


----------



## rpd896 (Jul 24, 2006)

What PAT test are you taking? I have been where you are at, with the run thing. You just need to remember that once you get on the job , you will look back and see that the PAT was nothing. Never say you cant do something or you wont do it.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah the test is a joke. make sure you go to the practice test. it will help with your confidence. you have 2 min 10.4 sec for that course, its easy. wear a good pair of shoes, before you start any event spit a little on your hand (or if your hands are all sweaty) and rub the bottom of your shoes cause the floor is slick, i saw a girl fail cause she couldn't do the sep event cause she was sliding all over the place. Good luck with the wall. good luck.


----------



## K9 Chick (Aug 11, 2006)

rpd896 said:


> What PAT test are you taking? I have been where you are at, with the run thing. You just need to remember that once you get on the job , you will look back and see that the PAT was nothing. Never say you cant do something or you wont do it.


It's for a town in the Western part of the state. They have their own PAT test that you have to pass before you move on in the process. I ran at the track today...not at all like I wanted it to go. Uugh...I am still training thou...it's just I know that the run is definately going to be the toughest part for me! Thanks everyone...


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

What time do you have to run the 1.5 mile in? I mean - if you don't run very well, or not that often - 1.5 miles will suck BUT it is absolutely do-able (especially for the chance to be a PO)!!! I know when we started at Lowell, a lot of us were sucking wind in the initial 1.5 mile run but eventually everything started clicking and now we are running 6 miles a day and increasing every week. You'll feel like crap as your doing it but guess what - pain is only temporary!!! Just suck it up, give it your all and you will come out on top - best of luck to you!!!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

thats probally aboutthebest advice u can get, It comes down to how bad do u want it?


----------



## K9 Chick (Aug 11, 2006)

But that's just it, I DO WANT IT and that's why it is so disheartening for me to keep thinking that I might not pass that part of the test! I have been running and working on the other areas of the test, but like I said previously the 1.5 mile run is going to be my biggest challenge. I know that pain is temporary and I don't care that I hurt every day that's why I am pushing myself for this, but how can I get past the negative feelings I have that I won't pass? I will do what it takes to do my best on the test, but what if I don't pass? Like I said before I will be so hard on myself for not passing even though I am training. What if my best isn't good enough?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You're asking questions that no one here but you can answer. What if you don't pass? What if your best isn't good enough? Then you fail! 

However, if you want it bad enough, then you WON'T fail. Insecurity is the wrong attitude to have. No one is going to hold your hand while you run, so quit thinking negatively and imagine yourself passing that portion of the test! Focus on the positive!

Good luck!


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

1- Go to a runnning shoe store (a real one, NOT Foot locker or those type) and get fitted for running shoes. Asics, Brooks and Saucony are good brands. You need to figure out how your foot moves when you run. A good running shoe store will tell you. 
2- When you run, Run as far as you can then walk until you feel like you can run again.
3- Do this for 2-2.5 miles 5-6 times a week.

The running doesn't stop, when you are in the academy they will run you till you puke. Especially if they can see you are struggling at it. So train for it now to deal with it later.


----------



## K9 Chick (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for all of the advice.


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

K9 - when is the test and how long do you have to run the 1.5 miles in?


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

K9 Chick said:


> But that's just it, I DO WANT IT and that's why it is so disheartening for me to keep thinking that I might not pass that part of the test! I have been running and working on the other areas of the test, but like I said previously the 1.5 mile run is going to be my biggest challenge. I know that pain is temporary and I don't care that I hurt every day that's why I am pushing myself for this, but how can I get past the negative feelings I have that I won't pass? I will do what it takes to do my best on the test, but what if I don't pass? Like I said before I will be so hard on myself for not passing even though I am training. What if my best isn't good enough?


Sounds like you should start preparing for the MMPI test.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

O-302 said:


> Sounds like you should start preparing for the MMPI test.


Oh SNAP!  8-[


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Sorry...not to sound dumb, but what is the MMPI test? :-/


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Index...basically a standardized psychological exam given by companies and government entities (hey, I DID learn something as a psych major!).


----------



## CC2734 (Aug 26, 2006)

No matter what.....Never give up! Work yourself until you can't do anymore.....every time. 

Absolutely no one can keep you from getting to where you want to go except yourself......


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Run twice a day for at least two weeks dont make the runs long and run at a faster pace then you normally run on a long run. Remember for good sakes stretch before and after so you wont get cramps etc... Good Luck 

PS What part of the PAT is the run??? I always did the cooper test never the PAT


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

CC27 is right. Don't be worried about failing, we all fail at something at some point. If you really want the job, you have to keep chipping away. If you don't make it the first time, keep trying, don't get discouraged. 
I'll call upon one of my favorite quotes that may help, "I have learned, that if one advances confidently in the direction of his dreams, and endeavors to live the life he has imagined, he will meet with a success unexpected in common hours." 
~Henry David Thoreau.


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

Relax! You will find that the adrenaline on the day of the test will help you also! Good Luck!


----------



## Irish_Cop_In_Va (Aug 14, 2006)

Sounds like to me you will be good to go. Use all that fear and worry to your advantage and as a springboard to get you through all the steps. This whole job is all about your mental attitude. The pre entrance tests are designed to weed out those who do not have the determination to go the distance. Pain is nothing but a thing and just a signal that weakness is leaving your body, you'll hear words to that effect when you get into the Academy. Just grind your teeth and say to yourself F___ 'em all! No one beats me. That attitude will get you in and out of the Academy and will keep you alive when you start the job.


----------



## redpara (Jun 7, 2004)

Kid,

To echo the thoughts of the last responder; GET RID OF THE NEGATIVE THOUGHTS! Visualize yourself flying throughout the run....._*If you think negatively, you will blow it.*_

I saw someone else mention getting off the treadmill......heed that advice, the mill will not help you at all in preparing for the run.

Good luck.. and remember, after you get on the job, keep working out, including running...way to many of the guys out there are heart attacks waiting to happen, you look good, you command respect.


----------



## K9 Chick (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey...thanks again for all of the advice. I am going to do my best on the test! Hopefully I do well, but I guess if I don't it wasn't meant to be this time, but there is always next time. No matter what happens I am going to keep working and working my hardest and then some to acheive the goal(s) I have set for myself! I REALLY do want it and hopefully someday.....someday I would like to be a member of an RTT. I know I am getting ahead of myself, but that is my ultimate goal and I WILL keep at it. Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

from one female to another, some bits of advice... 

1. don't give up... EVER! 
2. don't pay any attention to the guys on the day of the PAT, they do things according to their body strengths - females have different strength areas and have to approach things different (i.e. the wall) 
3. practice going over a 5ft wall and then practice after you have run around a bit so you are a bit tired
4. think POSITIVE thoughts! 
5. go to the practice tests
6. keep exercising... cardio, weights... etc.
7. work on your grip strength
8. remember your motivation for doing what you are doing

The first time I took the PAT I failed because of the wall. I forgot my game plan and I approached it all wrong. By the time I got my sh*t together, time was up. That was the worst feeling ever when I had to go back to my department and tell them that I failed. You know what, it made me stronger both mentally and physically and I knew that it was now or never and that if I wanted to be a cop that I was going to have to get over that wall. I did get over that wall and 5 years later, here I am as a cop. If it's what you want to do, focus on the task at hand and instead of thinking of a new worry, think of a way that you will pass the tests. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## K9 Chick (Aug 11, 2006)

girlcop21 said:


> from one female to another, some bits of advice...
> 
> 1. don't give up... EVER!
> 2. don't pay any attention to the guys on the day of the PAT, they do things according to their body strengths - females have different strength areas and have to approach things different (i.e. the wall)
> ...


Girlcop...thanks so much! I will try and remember everything you said the day of my test. I won't give up EVER!!! And I will keep on training no matter what happens!! Thanks again!!!


----------

